
The Tech Giants Must Be Stopped - rkb555
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/the-tech-giants-must-be-stopped/
======
sharemywin
Antitrust enforcement, which enjoyed broad support on both the right and left
in the early decades of the 20th century, prevented firms with greater market
power from acquiring or driving out of business smaller manufacturers,
retailers, service providers, and banks. This was designed to ensure a
relatively broad distribution of economic activity outside of big urban
centers and preserve a direct connection with, and responsiveness to, the
members of the communities served by those local factories and firms.

